# Should Smoking be banned outdoors? Vote No on this ridiculous article!



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Vote No on this link and change the popular status on this site as people actually read this crap which is scary. Let's make it so their article and portrayal does not have the vote effect they wanted! Click on link and Vote No on an outdoor smoking ban!

Should Smoking Be Banned Outdoors | Parade.com


----------

